# RSS Feed



## jawyman (May 10, 2007)

Does the PB have a RSS feed and if not is this something that is being looked into. Thank you.


----------



## jawyman (May 10, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Does the PB have a RSS feed and if not is this something that is being looked into. Thank you.



First off, sorry everyone. I found the feed, so thank you.

Also, a RSS feed is nothing more than the ability to get information without logging on the net. I personally use RssReader: version 1.0.88.0


----------



## jawyman (May 10, 2007)

The RSS Feed just lets you see the posting without having to visit the site itself. I have feeds from SermonAudio and so forth. It is just a way to receive news without actually having to visit the website.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

An RSS feed works like this:

Let's say your blog has an RSS feed capability. My blog generates an RSS feed. Ok, now, using your RSS feed capability, you 'subscribe' to my blog's feed. 

Now, every time I post something new to my blog and 'feed' it out, your blog will know it. Periodically, your blog will check for these feeds, and a message would pop up on your blog, usually with the title of the latest thing I posted, followed by a brief recognition of who posted it. 


This allows you to know when I update my site, without actually visiting my site. 


Google's Gmail system allows you to subscribe to RSS feeds, and I subscribe to several this way. It's great for blogs that aren't updated on a consistent schedule. For instance, Tom Ascol's Founder's Blog doesn't update daily. So, since I'm subscribed to their RSS feed, whenever Tom posts something new, I get a link to it from my Gmail page. 

It's neat stuff.


----------



## jawyman (May 10, 2007)

Joshua, 

Here is the one I use. http://www.rssreader.com. Just download it and you will find it is very user-friendly.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 10, 2007)

jawyman said:


> First off, sorry everyone. I found the feed, so thank you.
> 
> Also, *a RSS feed is nothing more than the ability to get information without logging on the net*. I personally use RssReader: version 1.0.88.0



This explanation will throw many people for a loop. "The net" is the source of all the information, whether published via RSS or not. RSS merely gives you the freedom to not have to visit individual web pages, or it allows you to use some other mechanism besides a web browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc) to view the information. There are services that will consolidate your RSS subscriptions for you into a single location (E.g., my.yahoo.com). I use applications to download RSS content to my Palm PDA for offline viewing. 

But there is no way to get away from the ubiquitous "net".


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2007)

The easiest way to use the RSS feed on PB is to get the free Firefox browser (www.firefox.com). Then go to PB and in the address bar at the far right side you'll see a little orange and white box. Click on that, click "OK" and you'll be subscribed to the PB RSS feed. There'll be a PB item just below the address bar and you can click on that and see the titles of the latest posts. If you want to go there, you just click on that item. 

I believe Internet Explorer has something similar in its latest version, but because many viruses and worms exploit weaknesses in IE, I think it's better to use Firefox.


----------

